# Where to buy wiring, switches, etc???



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm about to redo my skiff and will do a total rewire. I would appreciate some links to sites where you found some good components and pricing, etc. I'm in the orlando area.

I'm sure I'll totally frustrate you guys with questions so I'll apologize in advance...:-[


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I got most everything off of Amazon, Ancor marine wire and heat shrink connectors, Carling switches, Buss circuit breaker and Blue Seas panel. Saved allot on shipping.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I've purchased from this site with good results http://www.genuinedealz.com/, also check ebay for the electrical connectors (marine grade) and look for 3M, they actually make the connectors for Anchor.  The 3M connectors are cheaper.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have used www.adiwire.com and when I called to get smaller spools the owner answered the phone. Have used them ever since.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Good stuff, thanks guys.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Can I come visit when its done? I haven't been in the Lagoon in about 15 years.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Anytime...
I have to get this project going. I need to get her out to my favorite secret spot in Hopedale by Christmas. Then the keys for spring break!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> Anytime...
> I have to get this project going.  I need to get her out to my favorite secret spot in Hopedale by Christmas.  Then the keys for spring break!


I didn't hit that secret spot once all year. Not sure why, just never did. But I found plenty of fish anyway. And you don't need to get that thing running to hit Hopedale. You know somebody who has a skiff and is always ready to fish.


----------

